# LocalIP erfragen?



## duddel123 (24. Aug 2004)

Hallo zusammen ich kann mit folgenden Codefragment



```
try {
      System.out.println( "Host Name und Adresse: " +
                          InetAddress.getLocalHost());
    }
```

meine eigende IP im Netzwerk erfragen, nur leider hänge ich ab und zu an dem Hochschul WLAN und dann wird mir eine andere IP von dem jeweiligen Access Point zugewiesen!! Meine festeingestellte IP ist aber im normalen Netzwerk (an pingen), noch gültig. Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich diese wirkliche IP get()en kann???

g duddel123


----------



## thE_29 (24. Aug 2004)

vielleicht hast du mehrere addressen 


```
//holt sich den localhost
      InetAddress localaddr = InetAddress.getLocalHost();
      //holt sich alle Adressen die es für diesen Host gibt
      InetAddress[] localaddrs = InetAddress.getAllByName(localaddr.getHostName());
      for (int i = 0; i < localaddrs.length; i++)
      {
        System.out.println(localaddrs[i].getHostAddress());
      }
```


----------



## duddel123 (24. Aug 2004)

besten dank, wie immer schnell und gut!


----------

